# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Introduction to Austrian Economics video series with Guido Hülsmann and Hans Hoppe

## Nielsio

Title: Introduction to Austrian Economics (Klampenborg - Denmark, 2005)

URL: http://www.vforvoluntary.com/austrian-economics

1. Mises and the Austrian School (by Jörg Guido Hülsmann)
YouTube - Mises and the Austrian School (by JÃ¶rg Guido HÃ¼lsmann) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 1of11

2. Value, Utility and Price (by Jörg Guido Hülsmann)
YouTube - Value, Utility and Price (by JÃ¶rg Guido HÃ¼lsmann) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 2of11

3. Division of Labor and Money (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe)
YouTube - Division Of Labor and Money (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 3of11

4. The Theory of Banking (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe)
YouTube - The Theory of Banking (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 4of11

5. Capital and Interest (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe)
YouTube - Capital and Interest (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 5of11

6. Praxeology: The Austrian Method (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe)
YouTube - Praxeology: The Austrian Method (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 6of11

7. Business Cycle Theory (by Jörg Guido Hülsmann)
YouTube - Business Cycle Theory (by JÃ¶rg Guido HÃ¼lsmann) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 7of11

8. The Economics of Deflation (by Jörg Guido Hülsmann)
YouTube - The Economics of Deflation (by JÃ¶rg Guido HÃ¼lsmann) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 8of11

9. Theory and History (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe)
YouTube - Theory and History (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 9of11

10. The Foundations of Welfare Economics (by Jörg Guido Hülsmann)
YouTube - Welfare Economics (by JÃ¶rg Guido HÃ¼lsmann) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 10of11

11. Law and Economics (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe)
YouTube - Law and Economics (by Hans-Hermann Hoppe) - Introduction to Austrian Economics, 11of11

The MP3s of the entire series in one ZIP-file (283 MB):
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PIDIJAGL

The series will soon be posted on the Mises website (Media archive and iTunes)

----------


## Nielsio

Any takers?

----------


## low preference guy

is your signature an upside down A that represents "Austrian"?

----------


## Nielsio

> is your signature an upside down A that represents "Austrian"?


No, it's a V representing agreement (handshake), sound money/the free market (gold) and anarchism (black).

See:
http://www.vforvoluntary.com/the-symbol

----------


## slava

1st video 0:39:30 Mises was financed by Rockefellers?

----------


## Nielsio

> 1st video 0:39:30 Mises was financed by Rockefellers?


Yeah, I noticed that too.

I found this after some googling:



from: _Mises: the last knight of liberalism_

----------

